# Hey New Here just trying to figure things out



## manders11 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey im Amanda im in high school hoping to understand a few new things going on...


----------



## jowens (Jun 16, 2010)

Good Luck!!!
I hear you're pretty smart already!


----------



## manders11 (Jun 17, 2010)

you would say that  i try i try


----------



## CSCTech (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to the booth : ) If you ever need any help just ask! We would all love to help you.


----------



## flash1322 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice to meet you welcome to CB


----------



## Les (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, manders11, you've definitely gotten the attention of our high school guys! Longest new member's thread, *ever*!


----------



## MisterTim (Jun 17, 2010)

Normally I just ignore the new member thread, but I saw this one had 5 replies, so I figured somebody must have asked a question in here, so I checked it out. 

Then I realised it's because a 'girl' started it. (pics or we don't believe you...) jk, this is a civilised site. =]


----------



## gafflover87 (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome, Im new too!


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jun 18, 2010)

Les said:


> Wow, manders11, you've definitely gotten the attention of our high school guys! Longest new member's thread, *ever*!



Not quite (or nearly) the longest. If you will recall this rather entertaining thread...
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/new-member-board/13682-exploring-demise-my-marriage.html


----------



## Les (Jun 18, 2010)

GreyWyvern said:


> Not quite (or nearly) the longest. If you will recall this rather entertaining thread...
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/new-member-board/13682-exploring-demise-my-marriage.html



Ah, I remember that. Definitely gets the award for Most Creative Title.


----------



## manders11 (Jun 18, 2010)

haha you guys are great totally got a laugh out of me yes i am a girl ill put a picture up if you'd really like um my director has been helping me out usually i am just the stage manager but i am learning the lighting and sound stuff its pretty awesome we are now experimenting with colors which is a big reason im hear im trying to learn about mixing colors and stuff well i dont really know what im doing here yet but keep in touch  by the way real names amanda


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 18, 2010)

kool have fun with colors and welcome to CB


----------



## MisterTim (Jun 18, 2010)

manders11 said:


> Haha you guys are great; [you] totally got a laugh out of me. Yes I am a girl; I'll put a picture up if you'd really like. Um my director has been helping me out; usually I am just the stage manager, but I am learning the lighting and sound stuff. It's pretty awesome; we are now experimenting with colors, which is a big reason [why] I'm here. I'm trying to learn about mixing colors and stuff. Well I don't really know what I'm doing here yet, but keep in touch.  By the way, my real name's Amanda.


 
Everybody here will like you a lot more if you use punctuation. 


Tips For Posting said:


> Avoid posting using all caps. IT LOOKS LIKE AND WILL BE INTERPRETED AS YOU ARE SHOUTING! Also, post using proper English spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It makes posts a lot easier to comprehend, and it represents you to the world. English shortcuts (neways, 2 instead of too, etc.) and slang in every other word may work for instant messaging, but it has no place at ControlBooth.com.


----------

